# [SOLVED] DWL-122 usb wireless and linux-wlan-ng

## mikegpitt

EDIT AGAIN:  I got this working, you can see the solution in my last post.  This whole thread probably has some good pointers for those struggling with linux-wlan-ng.

EDIT:  Since I got no relpys I have added some new information.  The 3rd post down contains more info to help diagnose my problem.

I can't seem to get my wireless USB stick running.  It is a Dlink DWL-122.

The drivers/hotplug seem to work fine.  The problem comes when conencting to my network.  I have a Linksys Wireless G router running the network.

I turned on the essid brodcast and turned off the wireless MAC filter on the router, just to make sure these weren't the problem (although I would like to turn these on).

I can start /etc/init.d/wlan and it seems to do something.  Although now I get:

 *Quote:*   

> network not found.  maybe start IBSS?

 

at the end of its output.

Can someone give me a few steps to get linux-wlan-ng working?Last edited by mikegpitt on Thu Apr 28, 2005 5:38 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## mikegpitt

No one has any linux-wlan-ng tips?

If you don't know about the DWL-122, could you post how you get linux-wlan-ng up with another card?

----------

## mikegpitt

Well I guess no one uses linux-wlan-ng or I didn't provide enough information.  I did some more work today trying to get it working still with no avail.  I did find some interesting things, but I don't know what to do with the info, so I'll post it.

My wireless network is named GTux.

This is the appropriate section in /etc/conf.d/wlan.conf:

```
SSID_wlan0="GTux"

ENABLE_wlan0=y
```

I copied the file /etc/conf.d/wlancfg-DEFAULT to be wlancfg-GTux.  Sometimes when I bring wlan up it gives an error that it can't find this file and is looking for the file wlancfg-GTux:MAC_ADDR, MAC_ADDR being the MAC address of the router.  This is not the main problem though, I think it may be a bug in linux-wlan-ng.

Another thing to note is that I don't have WEP turned on, turned off MAC filtering, and turned on SSID broadcast.

I plug the DWL-122 into the ethernet port and hotplug loads the appropriate driver (prism2_usb).  An ifconfig wlan0 shows the device is present.

I then run /etc/init.d/wlan start.  This is the output:

```
root@bonsai conf.d # /etc/init.d/wlan start  

 * Starting WLAN devices...

FATAL: Module wlan0 not found.

message=lnxreq_ifstate

  ifstate=fwload

  resultcode=success

Reading S-record file /etc/wlan//prism2_ru.hex...

NIC ID: 0x8026 v1.0.0

MFI ID: 0x1 v1 1->1

CFI ID: 0x2 v2 1->1

PRI ID: 0x3 v1 1->4

Version:  ID 0x1f 1.8.3

Compat: Role 0 Id 0x4 v3 1->15

Compat: Role 0x1 Id 0x1 v1 1->1

Compat: Role 0x1 Id 0x2 v2 1->1

Compat: Role 0x1 Id 0x3 v1 4->4

Seq: 0

Platform:  ID 0x800a 1.0.0

Platform:  ID 0x800f 1.0.0

Platform:  ID 0x8010 1.0.0

Platform:  ID 0x8011 1.0.0

Platform:  ID 0x801e 1.0.0

Platform:  ID 0x801f 1.0.0

Platform:  ID 0x8020 1.0.0

Platform:  ID 0x8025 1.0.0

Platform:  ID 0x8026 1.0.0

Platform:  ID 0x8027 1.0.0

prism2dl: warning: Failed to find PDR for plugrec 0x0405.

prism2dl: warning: Failed to find PDR for plugrec 0x0406.

prism2dl: warning: Failed to find PDR for plugrec 0x0302.

prism2dl: warning: Failed to find PDR for plugrec 0x0303.

prism2dl: warning: Failed to find PDR for plugrec 0x0412.

prism2dl: warning: Failed to find PDR for plugrec 0x0414.

prism2dl: finished.

network not found.  maybe start IBSS?                                             [ ok ]
```

Here is the appropriate output of dmesg:

```
usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

prism2_usb: no version for "p80211netdev_rx" found: kernel tainted.

prism2usb_init: prism2_usb.o: 0.2.1-pre23 Loaded

prism2usb_init: dev_info is: prism2_usb

usbcore: registered new driver prism2_usb

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7e2ffe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7e3ffe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7e4ffe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7e5ffe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7e6ffe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7e7ffe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7e8ffe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7e9ffe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7eaffe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7ebffe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7ecffe

Writing 4096 bytes to ram @0x7edffe

Writing 3010 bytes to ram @0x7eeffe

Writing 416 bytes to ram @0x7efc20

Writing 16 bytes to ram @0x7efdd0

Writing 4044 bytes to ram @0x7f0800

Writing 3288 bytes to ram @0x7fe000

ident: nic h/w: id=0x8026 1.0.0

ident: pri f/w: id=0x15 1.1.3

ident: sta f/w: id=0x1f 1.8.3

MFI:SUP:role=0x00:id=0x01:var=0x01:b/t=1/1

CFI:SUP:role=0x00:id=0x02:var=0x02:b/t=1/1

PRI:SUP:role=0x00:id=0x03:var=0x01:b/t=1/4

STA:SUP:role=0x00:id=0x04:var=0x01:b/t=1/15

PRI-CFI:ACT:role=0x01:id=0x02:var=0x02:b/t=1/1

STA-CFI:ACT:role=0x01:id=0x02:var=0x02:b/t=1/1

STA-MFI:ACT:role=0x01:id=0x01:var=0x01:b/t=1/1

Prism2 card SN: 000000000000

linkstatus=DISCONNECTED (unhandled)
```

When I run dhcpcd wlan0 it never connects.  Can anyone help, I'd really like to have wireless on my laptop (a new iBook G4).

----------

## quatsch

Hi,

I have a powerbook G4 (12in, 1.33GHz) and I am using a USB wireless stick with the linux-wlan-ng driver so I can confirm that it can be made to work on ppc architecture. 

Comparing your output of dmesg with mine, I see you have a line that I don't get:

prism2_usb: no version for "p80211netdev_rx" found: kernel tainted. 

Maybe there is some option in the kernel you're missing? I wouldn't know what it would be. Just out of curiosity, how did you install the driver? Also, you should add an alias for your module. Add the line

alias wlan0 prism2_usb 

to /etc/modules.d/aliases 

and then run modules-update. This way, the module gets loaded when you do /etc/init.d/wlan start without getting the message about module wlan0 not existing.

----------

## quatsch

FWIW, here's how I installed it - should've added it earlier:

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~ppc" USE="usb" emerge linux-wlan-ng

The accept keywords part is to make it install the latest "unstable" one. The use is needed b/c by default the ebuild doesn't build the usb driver. I then edited the /etc/modules.d/alias file (see above post) and then did

ln -s /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

Then edit /etc/conf.d/net to add the following line:

iface_wlan0="dhcp"

Also, edit /etc/conf.d/wlan to suit my needs (ssid and stuff).

I can start the thing with

/etc/init.d/wlan start

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

And stop it with 

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 stop

/etc/init.d/wlan stop

----------

## GeorgeM

Don't you need 'wireless tools' ?

iwconfig, iwspy, etc?

My pcmcia wireless card uses wireless tools. When the card is brought on-line the files needed are '*wireless' and  'wireless.opts', among others

----------

## mikegpitt

Thank you both for replying!

quatsch:

I originaly emerged using FEATURES="-userpriv -sandbox" so I tried to reemerge like you suggested above, and I still have problems and get the kernel tainted line.  I also tried to use version pre20 (the latest is pre23).  I have the same problems with that version too.  

I added the alias as you suggested.

Maybe there is some wierd option I have enabled in my kernel.  What version of linux-wlan-ng are you using and which kernel?  Could you maybe post your kernel config so I can compare it to mine?

GeorgeM:

I have wireless tools intalled, but I don't think they work with linux-wlan-ng.  From what I gather it is a replacement for wireless-tools that works with prism2 cards.

----------

## quatsch

Hi,

the wirelesstools seem fairly useless with linux-wlan-ng as the only thing it allows with this one is to get some information via iwconfig but no setting of ssid and stuff.

I' using the pre23 version of linux-wlan and kernel 2.6.10-gentoo-r6. The kernel gentoo-r8 that came with the 2005.0 CD seemed unstable (especially with linux-wlan-ng...; wireless kept on crashing). 

Here's my kernel config. I'm new to linux on ppc (did my first install last week  :Very Happy:  ) so maybe some settings aren't optimal but so far I think I have everything that I need working. I post the whole thing in case it's something outside the networking section that matters.

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.10-gentoo-r6

# Mon Apr 25 23:57:54 2005

#

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

CONFIG_PPC=y

CONFIG_PPC32=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_NVRAM=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor

#

CONFIG_6xx=y

# CONFIG_40x is not set

# CONFIG_44x is not set

# CONFIG_POWER3 is not set

# CONFIG_POWER4 is not set

# CONFIG_8xx is not set

# CONFIG_E500 is not set

CONFIG_ALTIVEC=y

CONFIG_TAU=y

# CONFIG_TAU_INT is not set

# CONFIG_TAU_AVERAGE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_24_API is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_PMAC=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_PPC601_SYNC_FIX=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PPC_STD_MMU=y

#

# Platform options

#

CONFIG_PPC_MULTIPLATFORM=y

# CONFIG_APUS is not set

# CONFIG_WILLOW is not set

# CONFIG_PCORE is not set

# CONFIG_POWERPMC250 is not set

# CONFIG_EV64260 is not set

# CONFIG_SPRUCE is not set

# CONFIG_LOPEC is not set

# CONFIG_MCPN765 is not set

# CONFIG_MVME5100 is not set

# CONFIG_PPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_PRPMC750 is not set

# CONFIG_PRPMC800 is not set

# CONFIG_SANDPOINT is not set

# CONFIG_ADIR is not set

# CONFIG_K2 is not set

# CONFIG_PAL4 is not set

# CONFIG_GEMINI is not set

# CONFIG_EST8260 is not set

# CONFIG_SBC82xx is not set

# CONFIG_SBS8260 is not set

# CONFIG_RPX8260 is not set

# CONFIG_TQM8260 is not set

# CONFIG_ADS8272 is not set

# CONFIG_LITE5200 is not set

CONFIG_PPC_CHRP=y

CONFIG_PPC_PMAC=y

CONFIG_PPC_PREP=y

CONFIG_PPC_OF=y

CONFIG_PPCBUG_NVRAM=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

CONFIG_PROC_DEVICETREE=y

CONFIG_PREP_RESIDUAL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PREPRESIDUAL=y

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

#

# Bus options

#

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

#

# Advanced setup

#

# CONFIG_ADVANCED_OPTIONS is not set

#

# Default settings for advanced configuration options are used

#

CONFIG_HIGHMEM_START=0xfe000000

CONFIG_LOWMEM_SIZE=0x30000000

CONFIG_KERNEL_START=0xc0000000

CONFIG_TASK_SIZE=0x80000000

CONFIG_BOOT_LOAD=0x00800000

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

# CONFIG_STANDALONE is not set

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

# CONFIG_ISAPNP is not set

#

# Block devices

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_FLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=m

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

# CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SL82C105 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_PMAC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_PMAC_ATA100FIRST=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PMAC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_PMAC_BLINK=y

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MESH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MAC53C94 is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_AMDTP is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Macintosh device drivers

#

CONFIG_ADB=y

# CONFIG_ADB_CUDA is not set

CONFIG_ADB_PMU=y

CONFIG_PMAC_PBOOK=y

CONFIG_PMAC_APM_EMU=y

CONFIG_PMAC_BACKLIGHT=y

# CONFIG_ADB_MACIO is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_ADBHID=y

# CONFIG_MAC_EMUMOUSEBTN is not set

# CONFIG_THERM_WINDTUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_THERM_ADT746X is not set

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=y

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG=y

# CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG_IPV6 is not set

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_COMMENT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES is not set

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=y

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_MACE=y

# CONFIG_MACE_AAUI_PORT is not set

# CONFIG_BMAC is not set

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

CONFIG_SUNGEM=m

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_NET_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

# CONFIG_ARLAN is not set

# CONFIG_WAVELAN is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_I8042 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250 is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_PMACZILOG is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_GEN_RTC=y

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC_X is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_UNINORTH=y

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ELEKTOR is not set

CONFIG_I2C_HYDRA=y

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ISA is not set

CONFIG_I2C_KEYWEST=m

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

#

# Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

#

# Other I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

CONFIG_FB_OF=y

# CONFIG_FB_CONTROL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PLATINUM is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VALKYRIE is not set

CONFIG_FB_CT65550=y

CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT=y

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_RIVA=y

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

# CONFIG_FB_SPLASH is not set

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

CONFIG_DMASOUND_PMAC=m

CONFIG_DMASOUND=m

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# ISA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

CONFIG_SND_CS4232=m

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# ALSA PowerMac devices

#

CONFIG_SND_POWERMAC=m

#

# USB devices

#

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB ATM/DSL drivers

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_HFS_FS=m

CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS=y

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_NFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

# CONFIG_EXPORTFS is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

#

# Profiling support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_BOOTX_TEXT=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

```

----------

## mikegpitt

quatsch:

Thanks for your config.  I tried to use it in the 2.6.10 kernel and I had some problems with other things, but I noticed I didn't get the p80211_rx error.  One problem I had was getting the USB to work, so I couldn't actually test if the DWL-122 works.

I tried to merge your config with the 2.6.11 kernel I am using (by going throguh every page inthe menuconfig and seeing what may be effecting it) but I still get the error.

There must be some option that I need to select/unselect/make a module of to get rid of that error, but I have no clue what it may be... unfortunatly.

----------

## mikegpitt

Ok another update...

I got the kernel config to work on my system, and running it I no longer get the "p80211netdev_rx kernel tainted" error.  BUT it doesn't seem to matter because I still get the error.

I was poking around some of the scripts that run wlan to get more info.

I'm concerned about this output in dmesg mainly:

```
Prism2 card SN: 000000000000

linkstatus=DISCONNECTED (unhandled)
```

It makes it seem like it can't get the MAC address of the card.  When I plug it in I don't get a MAC address until after I run /etc/init.d/wlan start.  But subsequent runs don't make a difference.

Here is the part of the script it errors out on:

```

                if [ $? = 0 ] ; then

                        wlan_scan $DEVICE

                        if [ $? = 0 ] ; then

                                wlan_source_config_for_ssid "$ssid:$bssid"

                                wlan_user_mibs $DEVICE

                                # make it quiet

                                error=`eval wlan_wep $DEVICE`

                                grep 'autojoin' /proc/net/p80211/$DEVICE/wlandev > /dev/null

                                        if [ $? = 0 ]; then

                                                wlan_infra $DEVICE

                                        else

                                                wlan_dot11_join $DEVICE

                                        fi

                        else

                                echo "network not found.  maybe start IBSS?"

                        fi

                else

                        wlan_source_config $DEVICE
```

Basically it fails at the wlan_scan line.  I comment that out jsut to try and get the script to move along, but it makes no difference.

Another thing to note is that running "wlan_infra $DEVICE" causes the link light to flash on the DWL-122, but if I run dhcpcd it doesn't do anything.  The dmesg still will say DISCONNECTED anyways.

So I'm still stumped.  I don't see why this is giving my so much trouble since there are so many others using it.

----------

## quatsch

running 

dhcpcd wlan0

doesn't do anything for me either, so I wouldn't worry about that part (yet). I followed the gentoo instructions somewhere in the handbook and simply created a symlink called /etc/net.wlan0 which points to /etc/net.eth0 and bring up wlan0 with

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

this works for me. You also need to add a line for wlan0 in /etc/conf.d/net. 

I also get in dmesg:

Prism2 card SN: \x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00

linkstatus=CONNECTED

So I think the string of 00 in your output is not the root of the problem. 

What is the output of

 cat /proc/net/p80211/wlan0/wlandev 

I get

name       : wlan0

nsd name   : prism2_usb

address    : 00:09:5b:xx:xx:xx

nsd caps   : wep_hw short_preamble hw_frag autojoin scan 

bssid      : 00:0f:66:xx:xx:xx

Enabled    : 

(I masked parts of the output with xx). 'address' is the MAC address of the card (btw, it's a Netgear MA111) and bssid the address of my router. 'Enabled' is empty but it's up and running at the moment.

A really basic question: I noticed that there is 802.11g version and a 802.11b version of DWL122. Are you using the b version - the g version probably won't work with the linux driver. Also, does your router support 802.11b - most do, but just in case...

----------

## mikegpitt

Thanks quatsch you are awesome....

I actually did create net.wlan0 but I wasn't using it.  I also have the appropriate lines in my conf.d/net.

Unfortunatly running /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 doesn't work either.  I will stick to running that in my tests from now on instead of dhcpcd wlan0.

So from what I gather in my dmesg it should say CONNECTED instead of DISCONNETED.  I wish it had some more errors other than just that.

My /proc/net/p80211/wlan0/wlandev looks just like yours except it has 00:00:00:00:00:00 as the bssid.  This is deffinitly wrong.  I wonder if there is some way to force the correct values.  I tried editing the file, but it constantly is changing since it is under /proc.

As for the hardware I have a Linsys router that does both G and B.  Currently it is set to Mixed, but just as a test I set it to be B only.  No change unfortunatly.

I also have the B version of the DWL-122.  I actually bought the DWLG-122 last week, and its didn't work at all (since no drivers currently exist).  I managed to get a DWL-122 on ebay (brand new).

Thanks again quatsch!

----------

## mikegpitt

SOLVED!!!

I'm quite pleased right now to be posting this with a DWL-122 wireless conenction.

It also workes with my old kernel config and the "prism2_usb: no version for 'p80211netdev_rx' found: kernel tainted." error message in dmesg.

I probably could have had it working long ago, but I changed the setting WLAN_SCAN=n to be =y in the file /etc/conf.d/wlan.conf.  This must have caused problems because I changed it back to =n and now everything works.

I can bring it up via:

/etc/init.d/wlan start

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

Thanks quatcsh for all your help.  You kept pointing me in good directions.   :Smile: 

----------

## quatsch

Good news!

So setting wlan_scan to y is bad. Good to know. I thought I will have to if I take it somewhere with free wireless access.

cheers!

----------

## saint_lucy

Ok, I did read all the posts but I did not find the solution  :Smile: 

I too have a dwl-G122 and I am trying to get it to work with the wlan-ng drivers.

I got it to work with ndiswrapper, but I can't get it to work with the wlan-ng although

my dmesg shows:

prism2_usb: no version for "p80211netdev_rx" found: kernel tainted.

prism2usb_init: prism2_usb.o: 0.2.1-pre23 Loaded

prism2usb_init: dev_info is: prism2_usb

usbcore: registered new driver prism2_usb

and lsmod shows:

prism2_usb             80516  0

p80211                 34576  1 prism2_usb

usbcore               124508  8 prism2_usb,sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

Can someone tell me how they got their DWL-G122 working with wlan-ng and if it supports monitoring?  If it does not support monitoring, can someone direct me to a good USB 802.11G card that supports it?

Thanks.

----------

## mikegpitt

Unfortunatly this thread is for the DWL-122 not the DWL-G122.  I don't think the prism2 drivers work with that model card.

----------

